# The Truth About Hunting



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Read this BS that the HSUS is spewing off.

http://www.hsus.org/wildlife/issues_facing_wildlife/hunting/

http://www.hsus.org/wildlife/issues_facing_wildlife/hunting/learn_the_facts_about_hunting.html

This Organization makes me sick. The reason half the animals are alive and thriving out there today is because of hunters. They say hunters spend 22 billion on hunting each year, where do they think that money goes?

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

I found out last night that my girlfriend gives money to these people. She had no idea about their stance on hunting. So I educated her, and now she has stopped.


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

This makes me sick!!! ukey: :mg: ukey:  ukey: 

They should spend more time rescuing neglected dogs and cats, not criticizing us for cleanly killing an animal that will be used as food.


----------



## caribou creek (Oct 12, 2004)

SneakyTree said:


> I found out last night that my girlfriend gives money to these people. She had no idea about their stance on hunting. So I educated her, and now she has stopped.


 I was told that diffrent products we buy every day donate money to PETA and other anti hunting groups .i was told there is web page telling of these products -2 products i know of is --bic lighters and cambells soup --Iam i right ? I do believe that as part of the hunting public we should be aware of products that support these people and boycott them .


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

I think we should chalenge them all to a duel winners take all .. old west shootout ... pinko commie pole smokers of the united states


----------



## ERdept (Oct 25, 2006)

ALL the arguments that they propose can be argued legitimetly by counter arguments as well.

Hunting is only one way of bonding between father and son.

Hunting does diminish populations of some species that can be overpopulated and conversely do control their numbers.

Hunting insn't a means to put food on the table to ruduce grocery bill, but it's not now a days with all the fees. It's more expensive, but a hobby and sport that's, above all. LEGAL.

Huntign is diminishing and less popular, but that is exactly why hunters must preserve that tradtion.

What about cows that are raised to be killed every year, month and day. Anyone who eats meat CANNOT make an argument against hunting, because they eat meat themselves. They are condoning the slaughter of animals for which they have no courage or desire to kill themselves. We humans have been eating meat for millions of year. At least a deer had a life and lived it and had a chance to escape, vs a cow that spent it's whole life to die.

OK, I'll get off my soapbox. It's only an opinion and the bottom line is that it's legal and allowed and not immoral.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

is it possible to get this "anti" list please ? would love to have it ! My dad would as well..hes a hunter/trapper for a living ..very interested


----------



## island lobster (Sep 7, 2006)

You all should try to be a commercial lobsterman with the humane jerks around, They say we are killing the right whales with the rope that we use. Every year for the past 8 years we have had to do something different to our gear to help save the whales it is getting costly. I just had to vent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

*Men and Women have been hunting since the dawn of time!*

Men and women have been hunting since the dawn of time. It has only been in the last 150 years that we have not had to rely on hunting to survive.

It is a wonderful bonding experience between parent and child as well. All my daughters hunt with myself and my husband.

God forbid the day comes when we will need these survival skills again - but if it does my family (which consist of all daughters) will be ready. 

A lot of these people eat meat everyday. Where do they think the packaged meat comes from? I am not by any means insulting farms - my husband grew up on the largest beef farm in Michigan. I am just pointing out a fact.

Funny story......

I was in a resturant with my husband and dauthers after a great hunt that morning. My girls are involved with the set up (putting up stands and planting plots), hunting, and recovery. I shot a deer that morning and my girls helped track and recover it. We were all very excited.

We went out for breakfast and we were all discussing our exciting morning. Not graphically either I might add. Out of no where the man sitting next to us asked very rudely for my husband to "take his hunting stories outside because his wife was a huge anit-hunter". To which he responded if it bothered him so much he could get up and move. He also reminded him that eavesdropping on others people conversations is a good way to get yourself taken outside. 

Funny thing was - his wife was huge and during the conversation had polished off close to a pound of bacon. I politely reminded her that she obviously did not have a problem scarfing down meat and perhaps before she insulted an entire family sharing something they all love next time she should at least pick something she truly supported.

Bottom line - if you eat meat you have no right to rip on hunting. The animals we shoot have lived free and in my family it does put food on our table and hunters for the hungry's as well.

*Genesis 9:1-3*: _*"Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth. The fear and dread of you will fall upon all of the beasts of the earth and all the birds of the air, upon every creature that moves along the ground, and upon all the fish of the sea; they are given into your hands. Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, now I give you everything."*_


----------



## Just-4-fun (Oct 22, 2006)

Wolf among dogs said:


> is it possible to get this "anti" list please ? would love to have it ! My dad would as well..hes a hunter/trapper for a living ..very interested



I would like it too so I can send them the bill for the corn damage every year... Maybe a couple bills for seed and damage would change their minds or bankrupt them..:wink:


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Dec 11, 2006)

*hunting senario to use when talking to an antihunter*

I am a Hunter Safety Instructor in North Carolina. I use these ideas to prepare the kids for a run in with an antihunter. Think of the food chain. Every animal falls somewhere on the food chain. Sometimes we fall in the food chain of a grizzly bear, sometimes they fall on ours. So some animals are removed by predation. Some are removed by disease, accidents, and starving. Some die due to old age. These are effected by carrying capacity. When the carrying capacity of the land is exceeded, animals either find food to eat or die. They have to move to other areas to find food and in the process are killed by vehicle accidents. Also, when animals become over populated they tend to transmit diseases much more readily. Also, habitat destruction is the largest contributor to declining populations. Remember the less habitat the lower the carrying capacity of the land. Carrying capacity is the number of animals the habitat can support through the entire year. If the land can only carry 10 animals in the winter and 50 in the summer. The carrying capacity is 10. Therefore, hunting is used to bring the number of animals back to the carrying capacity. Also, disease, predation, accidents, and etc. do this also.
With that said use this to reason with an antihunter: Which is more humane, an animal the suffers for weeks before dieing of hunger, an animal that is hit by a vehicle and lays for days before dieing, an animal that contracts a disease and suffers for days, or a properly placed arrow or round of ammunition that dispatches the animal in less than a minute? Mother Nature is cruel. However, she will reduce the numbers of the animals to the carrying capacity of the land or below. I will stick to hunting its more humane. Also, the meats good to.


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

Good post, Mark. It is exactly right and well explained.


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

They just don't see how much hunters actually do for the good of animals and wildlife. Without hunters groups like The Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, The Mule Deer Foundation, Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever, Quail Unlimited ect., ect., ect........, would probably not even exist. These groups produce thousands, if not millions, of dollars through banquet auctions and other donations that have nothing to do with an actual hunt. Not to mention the millions of acres of land and restoration projects, that go directly to wildlife habitat, that these organizations own or are involved in. Think of all the volunteer hours that it takes for all these projects!

What do they think that their organization is the only one out there that care about wildlife!!!!????

BS, THEY CAN GO TO HELL!! :angry: :fuming: 

Now I'm all pissed off. I need to go shoot my bow so I can calm down.

Jeff


----------



## nighttime (Feb 2, 2007)

i would also like a copy of this list. Campbels soup company?? now i wonder if its chicken in the soup.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

nighttime said:


> i would also like a copy of this list. Campbels soup company?? now i wonder if its chicken in the soup.


It's pressed tofu (soybean curd).:wink:

Just read the article... Some people of just full of nuts and missing all the bolts.


----------



## gungho (Dec 16, 2003)

They say that people dont hunt for the meat I myself don't eat any beef it is all deer and elk or other wild game I think that I would go broke if I had to buy all of my meat in the store :tongue: 
Gung


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

I find this funny. The only thing coming from either side is sniping and a pot shot here and there and the same old tired "facts". I guess that the humain society does not have any members who go on inter state road trips. In my new line of employment I got to drive from TN back to Houston TX. On a good majority of the interstate I noticed at night that evry mile to two miles there were deer all over the side of the road. During the day I was able to see the same amount of deer mangled on the shoulder of the highway. I was disgusted by the number of nice racks laying out there attached to rotting bucks. As I headed twords Cali. on I-10 it was the same. Thats travling from one end of the southern USA to the other in a little more then one weeks time. There are all kinds of accidents involving deer, elk, moose, as well as live stock being killed and damaged by unhunted prediters. and finely plegue being spread by un hunted praipe dogs in some western states since being put on the endangerd species list. Thees guys need to go for a long drive and see for them selves.


----------

